# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Blaas

## hannienoordveld

ik wordt soms snachts wakker van pijnprikkel van mijn plasbuis of blaas kan het niet goed omschrijven maar kan dan niet meer in slaap komen
wie weet wat dit kan zijn

----------


## meneereddie

Klinkt als een blaasontsteking. De irritatie van de ontsteking is naar je plasbuis gegaan. 
Even een urinecontrole bij de huisarts, en je weet het zeker.

----------


## hannienoordveld

nee was geen blaasontsteking is getest

----------


## meneereddie

Is alleen de urine bekeken, of is ook je plasbuis onderzocht? Heb je buiten de plasbuisklachten nog andere klachten? Ook al lijkt iets niet op een klacht...

----------

